# Maple Hollow Farms 2016 Foal Watch



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 26, 2016)

I am getting excited for foaling season so figured I would get my thread started






We will once again be on marestare and once the cams are up I will post the link HERE

We bred a bit less for this year but still are going to have a busy and exciting foaling season! 

Here is the list of mares bred at my place and their due dates based on 330 days gestation but keep in mind some of ours like to go early :

[SIZE=medium]Freckles 4/2 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Diamond 4/3 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Sassy 4/5 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Fae 4/11 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Wanna 4/14 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ebony 4/19 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Flicka 4/4 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Susan 4/19 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Blitz 4/30 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Extra 5/19 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]And these are the mares at my mom's place. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Eve 4/18 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Golden 4/22 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Strawberry 5/6 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Dusty 5/9 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Gorgeous 5/22 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Destiny 5/22 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Moment 5/13 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I will add pics in the comments of the mares and their stallions! [/SIZE]


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 26, 2016)

Here are pics of Little Kings Remmington (HOF), cremello splash stallion

His mares are Jandts Flicka Dear (bay), Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan (black pinto), Ericas CrossCountry BigCity Blitz (bay pinto), Maple Hollows Extravaganza (black pinto), and Maple Hollows Blue Lite Special (sorrel)


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 26, 2016)

And here is Arions Playboy Destiny, buckskin stallion

His mares are Maple Hollows Majestic Eve (black), Kaycee Strawberry Wine (red sabino), and Maple Hollows Diamond Gal (red dun)


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 26, 2016)

Arions Destinys Magic Trick, silver buckskin pinto stallion, and his one mare for this year is Dusty Lane Commander Red Bird, chestnut


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 26, 2016)

Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo (HOF), black near leopard stallion

His mares are Freedom Hill Farms Fem Faytel (Buckskin pinto), Kaycee Freckles Playgirl (red sabino), Maple Hollows Ebony Chardonnay (black appy), and Jandts Wanna Pimples (bay appy)


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 26, 2016)

COH Echo Express, buckskin stallion, and his one mare for this year, Maple Hollows Golden Magic, palomino


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 26, 2016)

And last but not least is Hartins Toy Commander (HOF), silver bay

And his mares Maple Hollows Magic Moment (bay pinto), Arions Maple Hollows Destiny (Silver buckskin pinto), Maple Hollows Vineyard Magic (Silver bay pinto), and LBFs Gorgeous (black pinto)...I think gorgeous was also covered by Echo at one point, but dont remember which one was last, mom has their breeding dates.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 26, 2016)

Welcome back Melinda





Always excited to see your thread begin for the year, cant wait to see what your girls have prepared for you this year.

Wishing them all the safest of arrivals


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 27, 2016)

OOOOOOOOOOOOO EYE CANDY!!!

Can'[t wait for your foals to start arriving and I can't imagine foaling out that many mares of my own families'!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks guys! I am going crazy already! For fun if you want to try to guess foaling dates and what color/gender you think foals will be 

I will give you at least a little hint on Remmy's foals at least as he is color tested cremello, ee, AA, zz, oo, SW1/n

And Playboy is Homozygous Black





I do have suspicions on genetics of a few others but since they have never been tested, dont know if I should list them. If you want to know my suspicions just say so and I will put them


----------



## chandab (Jan 28, 2016)

Sure give us your suspicions on the genetics of the others. Educated guesses can be pretty good, especially if you've bred them before and have foal colors to work with too.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 28, 2016)

Ok, so here are the ones that are not tested but guessing their genetics based on parentage, appearance, and foaling records. 

Susan we assume to be homozygous black as she has never had a red foal and both parents are black based, also suspect splash due to a blue eye. 
Extra we assume to be homozygous black and tobiano as her parentage is full of black based pintos and no red siblings on either side. Also could be splash due to dam (susan) and unusual face markings. 
Echo we suspect is also homozygous black as he has never had a red foal either and been bred to red mares. 
MT we think is homozygous agouti as he has never given a silver black, black, or smokey black foal

Monte is pretty well foal tested that he is Lp/lp, PATN1/patn1, Ee

Ebony is suspected of being LP/LP due to her extreme characteristics and based on the description of the Appaloosa Project. She also seems a bit night blind. 
Gorgeous is also likely homozygous black as she has never had a red foal either 

Everyone else is either pretty obvious or not enough info to guess zygosity


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 3, 2016)

Freckles and Diamond are both at 300 days now! Once someone starts at least acting like they might foal someday then I will get my camera online!



I have it all set up and ready, just need to clean it or yall will be yelling at me for a blurry image


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 4, 2016)

O, yes, yes, yes...let us know. Yours are one of the cameras I can actually "see" - have so many problems with viewing others (??).

I do have a question though for maybe both you and Diane. Why do you mix your color patterns (paint type/appaloosa type) rather than keeping them "pure"? Is it just to match up bloodlines and types for better (hopefully) foals than their parents? To see what you get from the two patterns? Or because you were asked specifically to cross those two parents?

When I was a kid, we had both tobiano paint horses (APHA) and appaloosa horses (APHC? think that's the acronym) - but large horse breeders didn't typically mix the patterns due to registry requirements. When I got into the Shetlands and looked at a lot of minis, I had a hard time understanding the concept of mixing the two color patterns and always thought "



"BLICK" - how awful!" and was so totally turned off by breeders who had "mixes" on their farms. Now...not so much and recently I've seen a couple of mixed pattern horses that I really liked and ... "hmmmm...."





I also have recently seen several "Want" ads looking for ponies or minis of "good" mixed patterns (OK, and what then constitutes "good"???) .

Just curious on philosophies or "just 'cuz I can".

I have a couple of solid colored mares that I would love to cross on a Mini leopard appaloosa. One mare is double registered AMHR/ASPC - so that foal would be registerable as an AMHR horse and would go permanent if didn't go over the height limit by 3. She is 36" (@ top of withers), heterozygous for black and silver, no LWO (tested due to her sire being well marked/balanced frame). "Ami" has a sweet personality, stands wonderfully straight and square and moves true but doesn't have quite the extension I'd like to see. Her head is surprisingly a little plain, but OK. The 2nd mare - not sure that foal would be registerable other than hardship @ 3 due to her being ASPC only and I'm pretty sure she has finally hit 40" @ the withers herself... Again she'd be cool - shes a cremello with single agouti (Kechi). Kechi would need to be bred to a stallion who will impart a less "hot/reactive" personality - and hopefully the foal would inherit ALL of that from the sire and not from her. Kechi does have a tendency to sometimes stand under herself, though she doesn't epitomize either goose rumped or sickle hocked to me, should find a stallion a little stronger in those areas... She is currently bred to a colt that I think was totally wrong (not my choice) and I do have not one but 2 stallions I think she'll cross well with (both homozygous tobianos) in the future IF I choose to breed her again.

But soooo toying with getting one or either to an appaloosa stallion...


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 4, 2016)

on last sentence - meant to say "either one or both".


----------



## Mona (Mar 4, 2016)

Paula, with the Miniature Horse Breed, as far as colors and patterns are concerned, "The Sky's The Limit". Since they are a size breed vs a "pure blood" breed, and and all color combinations are allowed, to many, the more wild the color/patterns, the more appealing it is.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 4, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> O, yes, yes, yes...let us know. Yours are one of the cameras I can actually "see" - have so many problems with viewing others (??).
> 
> I do have a question though for maybe both you and Diane. Why do you mix your color patterns (paint type/appaloosa type) rather than keeping them "pure"? Is it just to match up bloodlines and types for better (hopefully) foals than their parents? To see what you get from the two patterns? Or because you were asked specifically to cross those two parents?
> 
> ...


First of all thanks for watching in advance! Hopefully will be getting online soon!

As for breeding pintaloosas, first of all I do LOVE some of the patterns that can happen but for me first and foremost it is because I thought the mares would cross well on that particular stallion. Do I think them ending up loud colored is a huge bonus, sure, but as long as they come out correct and healthy is my goal! In big horses it is not ok simply because of registration purposes but in minis they can be still registered so long as both parents are, regardless of color.

There are alot of mini people though that came from the big horse world that dont care for the crosses but it all comes down to personal preference just like some people prefer solids, or dont like sorrels, you will find those that love or hate pintaloosas





Im sure whatever you decide to breed your mare with will be good so long as they compliment eachother conformationally!

I am attaching a few of my pintaloosa crosses to show how they can turn out! the sire of two of these is a pintaloosa himself and he is also a 3x Hall of Fame driving stallion! I hope it is ok how I attached a few of them since I couldnt get them to upload the other way


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 5, 2016)

Ok, wow - really like KC and that filly of yours, Diane.

Also, like the LAST horse posted by OP - the stallion. He is one of the ones who started making me rethink the pinto/app color Xs, years ago when I "spotted" that picture somewhere... (have no idea if it was in print or online).

I have, of course, seem some of absolutely beautiful colors and patterns and very deplorable conformation, disposition and movement. Having come from Paint Horses as a kid, I'll never forget the one farm we went to look at horses. Yep, they were all beautifully marked black and white tobianos - some had various overo characteristics. I'd never seen so many long eared, pig-eyed, roman nosed horses in one place before (there were between 10-20 horses in the one field - by the time we'd seen 2 fields, we'd decided that we'd had enough and they weren't what we were looking for). Most were also exceptionally lean and "knobby" legged, too (over at the knees or pretty badly sickle hocked). None matched the sires/dams listed on their papers - some of whom Mom and I had seen in person and raved/drooled over (& wanted offspring by if we could find them). Mom and I were both a little green (nauseous) when we left that farm and the "gentleman" who took time out of his day to show them to us was quite put out that we weren't interested in buying any of his "great horses"... Of course, none were saddle trained because they were all good breeding stock (??) - and they couldn't be "wasted" getting trained under saddle (might get injured, don't you know? <well, of course they would - they were predisposed to injury!!>). We drove *quite fast *once we cleared his farm driveway!!! Almost swore off registered stock as we'd been to quite a number of farms - and each one, for a while, was worse than the one previous. We went home and loved our "grade horses" all the more!


----------



## chandab (Mar 5, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> I have, of course, seem some of absolutely beautiful colors and patterns and very deplorable conformation, disposition and movement. Having come from Paint Horses as a kid, I'll never forget the one farm we went to look at horses. Yep, they were all beautifully marked black and white tobianos - some had various overo characteristics. I'd never seen so many long eared, pig-eyed, roman nosed horses in one place before (there were between 10-20 horses in the one field - by the time we'd seen 2 fields, we'd decided that we'd had enough and they weren't what we were looking for).


Sounds like you visited the farm across the road from where I boarded in college. The guy had a field full of black and white paints, beautifully marked with train-wreck conformation. I heard he went to the local sale yard and bought pretty much anything with color he could find and bred them for color. [i'm sure they weren't the same place, but I'm sure there are many similar places all over.]


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 5, 2016)

Beautiful! If i have a filly, i will most definitely try to get some spots out of her if shes breeding quality.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 17, 2016)

Just a teaser....but I should get points for getting my camera cleaned even if not online yet


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 20, 2016)

Figured I will get you guys excited and say that stage one of getting my cams up is done, money sent for marestare, now just to wait to get activated ! 

not looking overly close but figured I better get them up and running!

Here are a couple udder pics too, the only ones started so far....

Diamond is at 316 days and has the most progression

Freckles is at 317 days and just barely starting to fill


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 23, 2016)

My cam is now live! http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow

Diamond on left at 318 days and decent udder, gets a little fuller each day. 

Freckles in middle at 319 days and finally has a reasonable start to her udder but a ways to fill yet.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 24, 2016)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> YEAH!!
> 
> Don't forget to post the link in the pinned thread for the cams!


I think it is already on that thread





Also I realized that for some reason I had a few typos in my due dates, I apparently copied the 330 days on everyone but these ones and took the 300 days instead so the correct 330 days for the following mares are

[SIZE=medium]Flicka 5/4 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Susan 5/19 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Blitz 5/30 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Extra 6/18 [/SIZE]


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 27, 2016)

Mom brought eve over so she is in the right stall now. Just starting bagging but if I remember right she didnt get a really huge udder before foaling and she foaled just a bit early so just watching her as always ....Now if only everyone else would get their acts together! So far Diamond is the ONLY one bagging normally! I think the rest are going to go really late at the rate they are going!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 27, 2016)

Diamond has a buckskin dun colt  Really leggy and refined!


----------



## chandab (Mar 27, 2016)

Congrats, can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 28, 2016)

Here are a couple pics. Couldnt upload all the ones I took since most are too big for the uploader but at least I had a couple I had cropped down far enough


----------



## chandab (Mar 28, 2016)

Right color. 

So cute.

Congrats


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 28, 2016)

Ya' know? It's just wrong when folks in the Mid-West have more green grass than we do in the South-East!!

Congrats on a beautiful colt! He's an Easter Baby!

so, did anyone see him born here on the forum?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 28, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> Ya' know? It's just wrong when folks in the Mid-West have more green grass than we do in the South-East!!
> 
> Congrats on a beautiful colt! He's an Easter Baby!
> 
> so, did anyone see him born here on the forum?


LOL, it has been gorgeous here for a while, we have had a few dips in our temps but really been very mild  . As far as I know no one saw him born, I was actually at easter dinner with my family and I was having a gut feeling about her earlier even though she wasnt showing any of her normal signs so I kept checking the cam and around 915 she was getting up and down and I was like "um we need to go home NOW" ! Within 5-10 min foal was out and I had called my father in law to go make sure the sack got off the head. She did it all on her own though, got home and he was already standing and had nursed!!!! Cleaning the stall and treating the umbilical was fun though as normally I like to be there when she foals so I can get everything done while she is still down as she is a VERY protective mama! One of my sweetest mares that I have had about the longest but for that first week after foaling really have to watch her! SO if you notice me haltering her over the wall or anything strange like that, now you know why


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 28, 2016)

Congratulations Melinda


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 29, 2016)

Congratulations Melinda on a beautiful baby boy!!! He is a cutie but also shows that he is put together really nice!! Nice long legs,handsome shaped head/face and great neckline for a new born foal!!! Sorry that I missed it too, I will be watching and checking much more closely now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 29, 2016)

Congrats!!!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 3, 2016)

OMG, I dont know how much longer Freckles can drag this out!!! She has been acting uncomfy all afternoon! Biting her sides, getting up and down, frequent potty breaks, and so on! She has a pretty full udder today with easily expressed milk that is getting pretty sticky. Keep in mind that she rarely gets a normal ready udder so this is a big deal to me LOL! Her rear seems really loose too and earlier she seemed warm. Hopefully she goes soon so I can have at least a little sanity since my other mares due arent even bagging yet !


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 3, 2016)

Just checked in........Freckles is looking uncomfortable, walking around and around!! But........might be a double hitter tonight Eve is rolling all around her stall!!! I'm staying tuned in!!. Watching the Country Music Awards too, life is good!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok now, come on Freckles or Eve or both of you, get going and show everyone those little foals you have been carring around for so long!!!!!! Back to watching let's see some action!!!


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 4, 2016)

They driving everyone else crazy too yet lol


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 4, 2016)

Thinking freckles might be getting more serious, up and down, and restless


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 4, 2016)

Melinda, I missed it!!! I watched until 1:15 then fell asleep. I had taken my pain med, still recovering from hand surgery, and it knocked me out!!! I woke up about 2:30 and checked your cam and there was a cute little foal!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 5, 2016)

Here are pics as requested  She was born right around 1am my time and standing by 108, nursed by 130, and loping around by 2 LOL


----------



## Ellesan (Apr 5, 2016)

Adorable!!! Congrats?


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 6, 2016)

AWWWWW....


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 15, 2016)

Wanna had a bay app filly late last night, sassy has a palomino filly early this morning, and eve has a loose rear and poo




so who knows maybe a 3rd soon? And ebony is getting pretty close too!

Melinda


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 15, 2016)

She put on Facebook that one of the other mares foaled a palomino filly, so her mares have finally got it in gear. Now if only my last one would end the suffering.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 18, 2016)

Eve had a buckskin colt on 4/16 and Ebony had a black appy filly 4/18


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't have a Mindy? Golden, Fae, and Flicka are on cam but not ready looking yet

Melinda


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 25, 2016)

Fae has a buckskin? pinto possibly appy? filly early this morning  Will get better pics later but she is half solid with socks and half belted galloway  She is kind of neat marked LOL!

Also Golden is ready to go anytime! Full and waxed!


----------



## Mona (Apr 25, 2016)

WOW, LOVE those neat colors! Any chance the foal will grey? It looks like the vivid newborn colors of a foal that will grey with age. GORGEOUS colors!!


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 25, 2016)

No grey in the pedigree, the similarity to foal grey is why I'm thinking she may app out

Melinda


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 25, 2016)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Isn't this a Monte baby? I don't remember. I think she'll spot out as a pintaloosa, looking at the side of her in the "movement" picture. She's beautiful!! And I'm praying for SPOTS!!!!


Yes she is a Monte baby, I also think she will at very least varnish as the hyperpigmentation usually means they wont stay that color.

Also Golden foaled this morning a silver bay colt


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 25, 2016)

I think the white in that pic might just be shavings or something, she was a moving object so hard to get good pics. Here are a couple outside ones of her and mom's silver bay colt out of Golden and by Echo.


----------



## Ellesan (Apr 25, 2016)

Beautiful, congrats on those adorable babies!!


----------



## Mona (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh yes, I bet you`re right about the color probably going to appy out!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 24, 2016)

I am just curious if anyone from here is watching my cam? seems like the forum has been pretty quiet lately. Down to last 2 mares to foal now.


----------



## chandab (May 24, 2016)

My lousy rural service makes almost impossible to watch cams, they stream too slow, so I don't even try any more. But, I'm always waiting for your announcements.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 24, 2016)

chandab said:


> My lousy rural service makes almost impossible to watch cams, they stream too slow, so I don't even try any more. But, I'm always waiting for your announcements.


Yes, internet can make it a pain. It takes a lot of effort to resize pics or get my computer to cooperate to upload pics to announce foals so just wanted to know if anyone is even wanting to see them anymore as I dont seem to get as many responses as in the past.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 24, 2016)

Here are some foal pics that it will let me load



. Some I might have posted before but others are newer


----------



## chandab (May 24, 2016)

Love them all, but really like your half an Oreo, the buckskin, the pali? (hard to be certain of color, could be silver something, or least it could be in my herd), and that splash.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 24, 2016)

I'm always drooling over your babies on Facebook, so I see the pictures sooner. If I could, I'd be watching your cameras. You can send the buckskin pinto, the splash, the tiny bay pinto, the palomino, and the tiny black my way. Also include Sophie, I love her color.


----------



## Mona (May 24, 2016)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> I am just curious if anyone from here is watching my cam? seems like the forum has been pretty quiet lately. Down to last 2 mares to foal now.


I am not watching any cams, but I do love to see ll the new foal photos posted here. We've been having such gorgeous weather this year (earlier Spring than normal) I think many are just outside more. The forum always slows way down in the summers as people become more active outside with foals, chores, haying and shows. It's been this way for as many years as I've been a member of LB.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 25, 2016)

I do! when I can I look at yours and Joannes but I'm only able to do so early in the am and some in the late afternoon. I've just been able to see your cam #1. Love-Love-Love seeing the new foal photos!! I don't think I'm alone either with over 2400 views to this thread in 4 months.




Also announcing and sharing them on the main forum will get you more views...not only on the yearly foaling thread, but post them on the main forum so no one misses out on seeing all the great foals your breeding program is producing.

When you get a chance pm me with your original photos size so I can see why you are having to resize them.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 30, 2016)

Glad to hear that a few people enjoy seeing my posts



, like to know that it is worth the effort! Debby Ill send you a message.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 4, 2016)

I love that silvery fellow! Such an presence already.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 9, 2016)

First of all Blitz's udder is getting more serious, really hoping she goes soon! I cant imagine she wants to foal when it is over 90degs this weekend!!!! 

Second of all I just have to share my boy Razz as he just got clipped and I am in LOVE!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow !!!! He is something special


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 10, 2016)

Talk about a little 'rocking horse'!! He's gorgeous.

Can't wait to see the rest of the foals...


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 10, 2016)

I just love him! Such unique markings and a Gorgeous head!!!


----------

